# Has it really come to this?



## ndigoboy (Mar 24, 2018)

> HELPFUL REMINDERS
> Route Acceptance
> Once you swipe 'I've Arrived' at the pick-up location, you are expected to accept the route that was randomly assigned to you.
> 
> ...


Take your damn route and go. As far as day routes go I haven't had a 4 hour route that couldn't be done in less than 3 so far this year so I know it's not that bad. At least not at my station. Thoughts?


----------



## Lone Star State (Apr 12, 2018)

I got the exact same email as well. They just send reminders to all of us, right? Cause I never refuse any route assigned to me.


----------



## ndigoboy (Mar 24, 2018)

Lone Star State said:


> I got the exact same email as well. They just send reminders to all of us, right? Cause I never refuse any route assigned to me.


Yes. They go out to everyone. Usually when a high degree of stupid has taken place.


----------



## Frœsty (Aug 14, 2016)

Thank god. I came on specifically to find this.



ndigoboy said:


> Yes. They go out to everyone. Usually when a high degree of stupid has taken place.


Not always. These "general reminders" can be sent to -specific- individuals, and I have had at least one sent in direct response to some nonsense of mine. Its just "good" sense to let the reader believe they are not the only dumbass/turdburd.

Good to see this was a general email and not some vest being stupid on my account.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Had to use 2 of these self service tips yesterday as I had a missing package and an extra package (thats why my coint wasnt off on a prescanned route)
I am glad they are reinforcing that we do not need to call in on these issues


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Spend extra 5 minutes to make good route = no complaints = products delivered = driver happy = no email

Make bad route =spend 50 minutes to get removed, reassign, call new driver = late deliveries, pissed off drivers, stolen packages, poop in driveway, etc.

Your call.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

This email comes out 3 weeks after active and veteran drivers get 0 reserves while noobs and non active get all of them. What a coincidence...

Idk if this program is run by dumb software, dumb people or both. But the lack of logic is mind boggling.


----------

